# Zubehör für Islabikes Cnoc und Beinn



## papa deluxe (5. Oktober 2010)

Halli Hallo,

ich habe für meine Kinder gestern nach längerem Überlegen und Suchen 2 Bikes bei Islabikes geordert. Und zwar für den Großen (5 Jahre) ein Beinn 20s in blau und für die Kleine ein Cnog 14 in purple (die hat am Sonntag innerhalb von 1 Stunde das Radfahren auf einem alten 12 Zoll Rad ihres Bruders erlernt und kann seit gestern auch alleine Anfahren  ). Die Kleine wird am 23. Oktober 3 und bekommt es quasi als Geburtstagsgeschenk. Der Große war mit mir am Sonntag im Wald und seit dem ist klar, dass er statt des (zugegebenermaßen tollen, aber doch zu schweren) Puky 18 Zoll mit 3-Gang-Schaltung ein Mountainbike braucht  . 

Leider haben die Sportsfreunde in GB keine Ständer (  ). Ich meine, für die Räder  Da ich aber nicht möchte, das meine Kiddies die Räder auf den Boden pfeffern, suche ich Ersatz im Zubehör. Hat hier jemand zufällig an ein 14 und 20 Zoll Islabike ein Ständer aus dem Zubehör montiert und kann mir sagen, wo man was Passendes bekommt ? Stabilität und vor allem das Gewicht müssen ja passen.

Weiterhin suche ich Steckschutzbleche für beide Räder. Die optional zu bestellenden Bleche fande ich ziemlich hässlich. Gibt es überhaupt so kleine Steckschutzbleche aus Kunststoff ? Hat hier evtl. schon Jemand welche montiert ?

Danke für die Hilfe

der papa


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Oktober 2010)

Die orinalen Schutzbleche sind aber sehr leicht und empfehlenswert. Und den Ständer halte ich gerade beim 14" für völligen Quatsch, meiner legt sein 16" immer vorsichtig hin, Kratzer und Macken gibts trotzdem schnell durch Stürze etc. Des weiteren klappt aufsteigen und losfahren bei ihm besser wenn er sich erst über das liegende Rad stellt und dann aufrichtet(Die Islas haben ja nunmal auch kein tiefgelegtes Ober/Unterrohr). Denke da gibt es weit besser Ansätze seinen Kindern beizubringen pfleglich mit den Sachen umzugehen, ordentlich Gebrauchsspuren gibts so oder so am Kinderrad und nach nem Sturz hat man andere Sorgen als ne Macke im Lack. Und soweit ich mich an Radständer erinnern kann fallen die eh auch öfter um, bei unachtsamen Kindern erst recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (5. Oktober 2010)

*unterschreib*


----------



## papa deluxe (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich sollte erst unsere Kleine Ihr Rad zum Geburtstag übernächste Woche bekommen, und dann unser Sohn. Aber in Anbetracht des Traumwetters habe ich es heute nicht mehr ausgehalten und meine Frau überredet, dem Großen unter Aufbietung aller pädagogischen Rafinessen sein Rad schon jetzt zu geben. Und was soll ich sagen? Genau die richtige Entscheidung 

Das Beinn ist ein super-Teil. Passt unserem Sohn wie angegossen. Ich habe (anders als auf dem Foto) die Spacer getausch, so dass der Lenker noch ein wenig höher kommt. So hat der kleine Kerl einfach Spass an dem Teil.

Die Farbe ist wesentlich schöner als im Internet zu erahnen. Fehlen nur noch die Steckschutzbleche (hab immer noch keine gefunden...)

Somit haben wir heute schon mal eine 22KM-Runde gedreht, die er ohne Probleme abgeradelt ist. 

Mit der 7-Gang-Schaltung kommt er prima zurecht (dank der Übung an der 3-Gang-Nabe des Puky) und der fehlende Rücktritt war nur in den ersten 20 Sekunden ein Thema.

Jetzt müssen wir leider noch 2 Wochen warten, um unserer Kleinen endlich ihr Cnoc zu schenken....

Grüße
der (stolze) papa


----------

